# Blue Jay In The Tree



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

I painted this quick study of a Blue Jay which was in my front yard recently. We usually have a lot of Jays this time of year, but this year, not so many. I don't know why. He was quite vocal though!! 9x12 on Fabriano Hot Press watercolor paper. Daniel Smith watercolors.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nicely done. I like the background as well.


----------



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

dickhutchings said:


> Nicely done. I like the background as well.



Thank you so much! I appreciate your comment on my painting! :smile:


----------

